# Duetto III or new Duetto IV?



## phoward (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi - I need some advice if anyone has any! I need to chose between the Duetto III ("Izzo MyWay Vivi PID III") and the Duetto IV ("Izzo MyWay Alex Duetto IV") which, according to the sales people, the IV has just come out and is an upgrade to meet new, more rigid EU standards. There are more internal parts made in stainless steel, more protection against the motor burning out, etc. etc. But there is a £600 price difference. Does anyone have any problems with the Duetto III or know enough about the IV to give an opinion as to whether the new model is worth this price difference?

Many thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

phoward said:


> Hi - I need some advice if anyone has any! I need to chose between the Duetto III ("Izzo MyWay Vivi PID III") and the Duetto IV ("Izzo MyWay Alex Duetto IV") which, according to the sales people, the IV has just come out and is an upgrade to meet new, more rigid EU standards. There are more internal parts made in stainless steel, more protection against the motor burning out, etc. etc. But there is a £600 price difference. Does anyone have any problems with the Duetto III or know enough about the IV to give an opinion as to whether the new model is worth this price difference?
> 
> Many thanks!


I may well be reviewing the latest Duetto off the production line soon...just deciding now as it's apparently a reasonable set of upgrades. It normally takes me 3 weeks or so, so if you want to hold off purchasing until end August my review should be done by then. I will post back if I decide not to review it.


----------



## jesperzac (Sep 2, 2015)

For what it is worth, and if you are not patient enough to wait 3 weeks, then my experience is that Duetto III is very reliable. I have had mine for more than 3 years using it almost every day without any problems.









*********************************************

Izzo Alex Duetto v3, Mazzer Mini Electronic A &

BWT BestMax filter

*********************************************


----------



## phoward (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks! Yes I'm willing to wait if you are pretty sure you will review it. It's getting difficult to purchase the Duetto III - they apparently have to be shipped from Italy now, whereas the Duetto IV is 'in stock'. The retailer is really trying to discourage me from buying the Duetto IIII.


----------



## phoward (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks, this is the kind of information that I'm looking for...the Duetto III in use. I've had a lot of trouble in the past with other barista machines' maintenance and repairs and don't want to be constantly molested, or have to replace major parts.


----------



## phoward (Aug 1, 2017)

Actually I'M SORRY - I can't get the Duetto III any longer at all, unless I buy it in Germany and the price is nearly the same as for the Duetto IV. The Viva is a heat exchange machine. Still I'd like to see a review on the new Duetto IV, especially to see if it really is an improvement over the Duetto III.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, I don't blame you. Dave's reviews are extremely thorough - full tear-down and engineering appraisal from someone qualified to consult on the design, not your usual 'review' where someone gets a freebie, uses it for a week and then blogs about how amazing it is. If Dave reviews it you'll get a good idea of the pros and cons of the machine not only from a daily use perspective, but also how robust and well designed it is (or not, warts and all). The original was a good machine, so let's hope the updates are worth it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't figure why the OP refers to the Duetto III as a Vivi PID III - when they're different machines. A Vivi is an HX whereas a Duetto is dual boiler.

I've had a Duetto II since around 2009 and it's used every day - and not really faltered at all. Excellent piece of kit and highly reliable. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

I've had the Duetto III since 2013 until the end of the December 2016 just a fantastic machine very reliable but if I was you I would go for the Duetto IV because of the reasonable set of the upgrades like the place of the pump on the motor, ss boilers,etc.

Regarding Vivi is an HX machine not a dual boiler.


----------



## mtjones55 (Dec 30, 2017)

also looking at these


----------

